

August Hacker Sprint - fookyong
http://pitchpigeon.com/blog/announcing-august-hacker-sprint-.html

======
fookyong
Hi there, Pitchpigeon founder here.

Just an FYI, you _don 't have to buy_ a pitchpigeon credit to participate.
Hackers can just participate informally by committing to launch something by
the end of the month, and keeping people updated via the hashtag #hackersprint
- the point of this sprint is to get motivated into finishing your product, by
seeing the momentum of others!

Lets see if some interesting projects come out of it!

